# More on learning Greek



## Ianterrell (Aug 6, 2004)

Isn't there a more foundational Greek dialect than the Koine used in the biblical texts? I'd like to be able read Homer too, off the cuff even. I'm sure this won't be easy, but does anyone have any info on books that teach this kind of classical greek?


----------



## panicbird (Aug 6, 2004)

There are several Greek dialects: Aeolic, Doric, Ionic, and Attic (these are Wallace's distinctions; Smyth puts Attic as a subdialect of Ionic). Homer wrote in the Ionic dialect. Pretty much everyone else who wrote in Greek wrote in Attic.

Koine is [i:11663c7c21]basically[/i:11663c7c21] Attic in form. Smyth describes it, "In its spoken form the Koine consisted of the spoken form Attic intermingled with a considerable number of Ionic words and some loans from other dialects, but with Attic orthography. The literary form [was] a compromise between Attic literary usage and the spoken language."

So, if you were to learn Attic Greek, you would be in pretty good shape to read the New Testament, though there would be something of a learning curve, especially in regard to vocabulary.

As far as resources go for Attic, check out TextKit. They have several public domain grammars on there. They are older, but still good. There are several newer grammars on the market. Among the most popular are the JACT series and Athenaze.

Hope this helps.

Lon


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 6, 2004)

I learned Classical Greek (Attic) which then makes the various other dialetics relatively simple: Homer, the playwrights, etc.

I learned on Hansen & Quinn's Greek: An Intensive Course. Not free, but very good.


----------



## LauridsenL (Aug 6, 2004)

[quote:55c65e1d69]I learned on Hansen & Quinn's Greek: An Intensive Course. Not free, but very good.[/quote:55c65e1d69]

Fred,

A couple of years ago, I worked my way through about 1/3 of Mounce's Basics of Biblical Greek. I put it aside, and then more recently went back over the same chapters. I want to press on and am trying to find a study partner to keep me accountable. Before I do that, thought, I'm wondering whether you think there is any advantage to learning classical Greek first?

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 6, 2004)

Lon and Fred,

Gracias.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 6, 2004)

[quote:e980809d57="LauridsenL"]
Fred,

A couple of years ago, I worked my way through about 1/3 of Mounce's Basics of Biblical Greek. I put it aside, and then more recently went back over the same chapters. I want to press on and am trying to find a study partner to keep me accountable. Before I do that, thought, I'm wondering whether you think there is any advantage to learning classical Greek first?

Thanks,

Lee[/quote:e980809d57]

Lee,

The main advantage to Attic Greek is that is more flexible. If you want to read Plato, Homer or Aristotle in Greek, Koine just won't cut it. It will get you about 60% there. On the other hand, if you know Attic, Koine is a snap.

So it really is a matter of how much time you have. If you have the time, I think Attic is a good thing.

(and have I mentioned yet that Latin is morally uplifting?  )


----------



## Ianterrell (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah my next trak after Greek and Hebrew will certainly be Latin and then...Dutch? German?


----------

